# dermatology and dermatopathology billed together



## trklein (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a question from a dermatologist who is also a dermatopathologist.
can she bill the derm path procedures on the same claim as regular derm procedures, or must derm path be on separate claim?  Are there any modifiers needed?


----------

